# Basic Questions About Shockleaders



## hooker9 (Jan 17, 2007)

Why use one? 

How do you tie and use one?

Mono To Mono?

Size when using 17 Lb line?

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

normally I would introduce you to the search feature on this board,but I'm at work and bored so...
Why?
1st, Safety. When power casting, a shockleader prevents your lead from "cracking off" and flying at over 200mph and nestling itself securely into some poor bastards skull,ultimately killing them.

2nd,When you get a big fish to the beach and need to handle the leader,A heavier section of leader is less likely to cut your hands.

How to use?
As a rule you need 10lbs of line strength per oz. of lead,I.E.6oz=60lb shock leader. 
For the leader to be safely effective,you need about 28' of shock leader on a 12' surf rod. This gives you your drop length+the rod length+4-5 wraps around the spool.

Line to line coneections.
This is a matter of personal opinion, I use a knot that I don't know what it is called but here's how it goes. Tie an overhand loop in the end of the shock,insert your main line through the loop and tie a uni knot around the shock. Tighten the overhand loop and slide the uni knot down to the overhand and secure with a steady pull. sound weird but it has never failed me,even on large fish. and the knot is very small. Another option is an allbright knot.
If you opt for the braid shock leader method, The thin diameter of braid will allow for a uni to uni connection.(guys please dont turn this thread into a braid VS mono war ).

Your main line dia/lb test has nothing to do with shock leader strength,that is determined by the amount of lead being cast.

Hope this helps, If you need to see some knot diagrams,do a google search for "Fishing Knots"


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*What Barty B*

stated is right on ....


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

That's about as clear and concise as the "Shock Leader Manifesto" gets...

Well done, Barty!


----------



## hooker9 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Thanks*

To Barty B. Your explanation was very clear and concise...ever think about becoming an educator?


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Knot Name*

Barty, the name of the knot you are referring to is the "Shocker Knot" or "Standard Leader Knot". I use that same knot when going from 14-17# Sufix Tri to a 60# leader. Neil Mackellow introduced me to that knot several years ago. And like you, I have found it to work quite well.

I use a "Uni to Uni Knot" when tying 30# Power Pro to 65# Power Pro shock leader on spinners, and that has been very reliable over the years.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*shocker knot.*











This is what you guys are talking about?


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

That's a blood loop, a half hitch in the leader then a four turn grinner in the main line is better - IMHO.

Better yet, spider hitch in the main line tied into a half hitch in the leader.

Both are shown on my website 

BB


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Ahah! That's it! thats the knot I use for a leader. Was taught it back in England 'bout 27 years ago. Never knew what the name was except shock knot. Didn't know how to post pics, so I didn't. Easy and quick and goes through the eyes well. Will be re-checking your website Neil to upgrade. Are the other knots you speak so highly of as easy to tie as the shock knot? Damn to hell all you bihimines and nails


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Yup thats the one.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

barty b said:


> normally I would introduce you to the search feature on this board,but I'm at work and bored so...



barty man i am sure glad you were bored at work and took the time for the reply- more great info in 1 post than i have had in a months worth !!


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

i just so happened to find a video of the shocker knot the other day- here folks:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1F7toxq8884&mode=related&search=


----------

